# FinerDetails - Wolfgang Fuzion to the test



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I was hoping to have hold of this before I went off to Cuba, but shipping meant that it was going to be after my return. Once home, one thing and another, this brand new wax has been shelf bound since and I've not even had chance to open the box.

This week is a 'time out for Iain' week so one of my jobs was the clean up of our car. The car is now over 12months old, so due a good clean, clay and clean up ready for new protection. The other main change, is the now car resides outside 24/7.

Lets start with the wax:

the Box: Branding is noce touch










Open:










Certificated:



















User DVD and applicator included:










The DVD menu - its like for like with the Pinnacle one if anyone has seen that, just tailored to the Wofgang product line up.










And the wax itself:










The Altea.

As mentioned, its now over 12months old, so due to cut back and tidy up. As my wife has horses, and teaches one to one too the car spends the year either in wet dirty farms, or in dry dusty farms. So its eeither covered in thick brown mud, or a nice thick layer of brown dust. 
I washed and clayed the car last night after tea. The forecast for this morning was wet, so decided to get ahead so I could just start with a dry car in the garage. Some shots under the halogens:

bonnet:










Roof:










Proof you can own a black car and keep them almost swirl free. I used 3m ultrafina on a balck pad on the rotary, and this was followed with Poorboys Blackhole glaze by wolfgang pad applicator. Time to apply the Fuzion:



















Opting to use a CCS red applicator over the small foam thingies.

Application wise, the wax I would say is nearest to the application of this wax would be Pinnacle Souveran. Removal is the same too. It really is the easiest wax on and off I have used. And I've tried pretty much everything by everybody these days. The instructions state it doesnt need to dry/haze, but after a quick test I chose to cover the whole car and allow ten mins before wiping off.

Some indoor reflections:



















Not easiest to see, so outdoors in the very overcast day, alomost trying to rain if that makes sense?









































































and some other shots:














































Now for the true test, time and patience to see how durable it is. I ahve some Ph neutral shampoo ready for washes, so I'll post as time goes on.

Thanks

Iain


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely finish i also enquired at motorgeek about this wax and when you mentioned you had it en-route i waited to see what you made of it.

Car's looking spot on Iain


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Been waiting for this Iain

Will be interesting to see the how the hybrid formulation works out

Nice one


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

will be using again tomorrow, got my Dads car to do, and on Friday a detail on a car about to go onto my fortnightly plan, so may drop it on that too for test purposes.

Forgot to mention, I used it on all plastics and rubbers too. Fine, no issues. It spreads so easy, like no other wax I have seen. Coverage is exceptionally even.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic reflections, thanks for sharing with us :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> Forgot to mention, I used it on all plastics and rubbers too. Fine, no issues. It spreads so easy, like no other wax I have seen. Coverage is exceptionally even.


Great Work a stunning finish there, does this mean the wax can be used on the rough trim (eg. round the alteas window, the u-shaped plastic bit and sill?, ill admit its probably a stupid question.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great and to think its a workhorse car!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> Great Work a stunning finish there, does this mean the wax can be used on the rough trim (eg. round the alteas window, the u-shaped plastic bit and sill?, ill admit its probably a stupid question.


yes, I used the Fuzion on ALL exterior trim, rubbers and plastics.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, how much did that set you back?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> very nice, how much did that set you back?


thanks

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/wolfgang-fuzion-carnauba-polymer-concours-with-free-refill-p-343.html


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great Iain :thumb:

look forward to hearing how it fairs...


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

So far so good,reflections look really crisp:thumb:

Now lets see how it coups with the test of time 

Im curious to see how the wax compares to pinnacle.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Great to see how easy it is to apply and remove, it looks lovely now. :thumb:
Looking forward to seeing how well it lasts too. Keep us posted


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you actually driven that car on a real road yet? Looks showroom :thumb:

Cracking job mate !


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Those are some great reflections you've achieved! looks to be a great wax


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice results.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

dooby scoo said:


> Have you actually driven that car on a real road yet? Looks showroom :thumb:
> 
> Cracking job mate !


I should have done befores, it was brown, not black!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> thanks
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/wolfgang-fuzion-carnauba-polymer-concours-with-free-refill-p-343.html


thanks:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice reflections iain, cracking looking car :thumb:


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

whats your opinion on the result of this wax compared to the other waxes you have used mate ? 

as for application, did you spritz the applictor ?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks interesting, the finish is ace though.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

buja said:


> whats your opinion on the result of this wax compared to the other waxes you have used mate ?
> 
> as for application, did you spritz the applictor ?


its the easiest wax to apply I've used. No spritzing required. Its fairly oily, so coverage is very very even, and a little goes a very long way.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks stunning mate,real depth to the paintwork.


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

another question I've always wondered regarding those oval shaped applicators. do you actually get the wax onto the whole applicator (centre and edges) and apply flat and fully ?


hows the quality of the reflection and depth compared to the other waxes you've used ? 
will be good to know how this stands against the other well known ones...


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

buja said:


> another question I've always wondered regarding those oval shaped applicators. do you actually get the wax onto the whole applicator (centre and edges) and apply flat and fully ?
> 
> hows the quality of the reflection and depth compared to the other waxes you've used ?
> will be good to know how this stands against the other well known ones...


I tend to use the half of one end, and they work very very well.

The wax itself is right up there with everything else around this sort of money.


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm half of one end ... so i assume you dont press the pad flat down when doing the application right ? more like an angle for the top half of the pad only right ?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

sort of, not deliberately, it just happens that way as you hold the applicator.


----------

